# Stop Press...stop Press...stop Press...



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

...we've had head scritches!!! Quite a few times today, yeeeeehaaa, Dooby is getting better with my hands. She's actually stepped up a few times as well.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great soon Dooby won't let you stop giving him head scritches


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Congrats lol. Scritches are fun


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

awww way to go dooby that great progress  she will soon be begging for the head scritches


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's awesome!!!  It's so exciting the first time they allow you to give them a scratch.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

awww, bless her. In no time, she's gonna love your hands!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww...now you're under Dooby's spell! lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh my!!! I am now allowed to head scritch, cuddle and she'll step up!!! I think it was just a case of she was tame, but maybe just not too sure of me. She snuggles in under my chin for a complete head scritch session. LOL!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so happy for you!!  Now we need some photos of scratchy time!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, I'll get that sorted tonight. I'll scratch, Darryl can take photos. LOL. She's also had her first bath today........oh the progress!! I filmed it, so I'll get it sorted soon to put the clip up here. I've got to go out this morning, but I'll sort it when I get back.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

YAY!! Can't wait to see more pictures of Doody!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Yeah, I'll get that sorted tonight. I'll scratch, Darryl can take photos. LOL. She's also had her first bath today........oh the progress!! I filmed it, so I'll get it sorted soon to put the clip up here. I've got to go out this morning, but I'll sort it when I get back.


I'll look forward to the pics and video!


----------

